# Pinhole leak in kitchen faucet



## Psanoja (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi, I installed a new faucet in my kitchen sink about two years ago. This weekend I noticed that it has a tiny pinhole leak in one of the sides. Curiously, I replaced the previous faucet left by the previous owners which had several such pinhole leaks on exactly the same side of the faucet. Is there any reason why only the kitchen faucet will develop these leaks? My water pressure is above normal, I know that, but why only the kitchen faucet and why on that side?


----------



## pjones (Dec 9, 2019)

Psanoja said:


> Hi, I installed a new faucet in my kitchen sink about two years ago. This weekend I noticed that it has a tiny pinhole leak in one of the sides. Curiously, I replaced the previous faucet left by the previous owners which had several such pinhole leaks on exactly the same side of the faucet. Is there any reason why only the kitchen faucet will develop these leaks? My water pressure is above normal, I know that, but why only the kitchen faucet and why on that side?



Do you drape a bleach soaked cloth over that one spot?


----------



## Psanoja (Dec 11, 2019)

pjones said:


> Do you drape a bleach soaked cloth over that one spot?


No. And the faucet I bought was a good quality one. I ended up spraying some Flex Seal and that stopped the leak, but that is not a fix. If this keeps up, at this rate, changing faucets every two or three years will break the bank..


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 11, 2019)

If you purchased a quality faucet, what is the brand and model#?

I have purchased and installed PF, DELTA, MOEN as well as several solid brass and when they have issues, I deal with the MFG and they replace the parts, generally at no cost.


----------



## Jeff Handy (Dec 11, 2019)

Send a pic of what part has a pinhole leak. 
I can only imagine it is somewhere underneath. 
But wherever, describe the exact spot. 

And yes, it should be under warranty, probably lifetime.


----------



## Psanoja (Dec 12, 2019)

Jeff Handy said:


> Send a pic of what part has a pinhole leak.
> I can only imagine it is somewhere underneath.
> But wherever, describe the exact spot.
> 
> And yes, it should be under warranty, probably lifetime.


----------



## Jeff Handy (Dec 13, 2019)

That defect is covered by warranty, unless you bought some cheapo brand from China with no customer service. 
I have never seen a leak like that, that metal there is very thick. 
It should last for decades. 
Talk to the manufacturer customer service number, they will probably send you a new faucet. 
Hope you have the receipt, or sometimes they will accept a credit card statement if it lists the item on it. 
Sometimes just a picture like you posted here is all they want to see, to verify the problem. 
They will want a wider frame pic showing it is their faucet.


----------



## pjones (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah, that shouldn’t happen. But if it’s happened twice now in close succession then it makes me wonder about your water quality or some other underlying condition. You may want to consider having your water tested by a reputable company, not by the people that knock on your door looking to sell you a water filter but an actual analysis and interpretation of the results. Is this limited only to your kitchen sink or do other fixtures have a short lifespan also?


----------



## billshack (Nov 19, 2020)

I had one like that many years ago. no longer on warrantee. This is what i did. I scraped away the chrome around the leak. Then sanded it. then solder and paste .   then wiped it with a rag to give a chromed look.


----------



## cdestuck (Nov 20, 2020)

That’s caused by minerals in the water corroding through the metal.  Had the same thing happen in my kitchen faucet.  I had a Moen, called them and they said it’s a known occurrence and sent me out a replacement.  They did mention to ck to see that there was a ground on the water line to help avoid this.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Nov 20, 2020)

Both Pfister and Moen have lifetime warranties. Just call customer Support and tell them the problem. As long as you tell them you are the original owner they usually don't argue the little stuff. I had one do the same thing, so it's not unheard of.


----------



## Still_C (Dec 27, 2020)

Hey, guys, can any of you recommend me a good faucet? I want to repair my kitchen and I stuck on the edge of choosing it. I think Delta 9178-SP-DST Leland would be fine for me but if you could recommend me any cheaper alternative, you are welcome.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Dec 28, 2020)

Still_C said:


> Hey, guys, can any of you recommend me a good faucet? I want to repair my kitchen and I stuck on the edge of choosing it. I think Delta 9178-SP-DST Leland would be fine for me but if you could recommend me any cheaper alternative, you are welcome.



I have had no problems with my Kraus KPF-1612. They also make 3 hole versions.


----------



## mabloodhound (Dec 28, 2020)

I got a good price on a Pfister Faucets | Bathroom & Kitchen Faucets, Shower Heads, Accessories and More and it's been good for many years.  Had to replace the valve body because the shaft broke but they sent a new one for free which was brass (a known problem they corrected).


----------



## Eddie_T (Dec 28, 2020)

Do Kraus or Phister have a means to get full flow in lieu of water saver feature? I am on a well and resent limited flow devices.


----------



## mabloodhound (Dec 28, 2020)

My Phister does not have a flow limit.


----------



## Eddie_T (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks, I am trying to keep the Elkay console while adding a modern faucet. The current one uses the old Delta ball.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2020)

Eddie_T said:


> Thanks, I am trying to keep the Elkay console while adding a modern faucet. The current one uses the old Delta ball.
> 
> View attachment 24918


What are all those knobs for, never seen anything like it.


----------



## Jeff Handy (Dec 28, 2020)

Looks like a sink from The Jetsons!


----------



## Spicoli43 (Dec 28, 2020)

Eddie_T said:


> Do Kraus or Phister have a means to get full flow in lieu of water saver feature? I am on a well and resent limited flow devices.


Here is Kraus' response..

Thanks for your inquiry. Our KPF-1610 offers a flow rate of 1.8 gallons per minute (GPM) and is aligned with current Federal Water Conservation laws. There is also a different style washer that is included in a small bag for the end of the hose / spray head that can modify the flow rate from 1.8GPM to 2.2GPM. Hope this helps. Please feel free to reach out to us at 800-775-0703 or email us at [email protected]


----------



## mabloodhound (Dec 28, 2020)

I don't know about that console.  Why would you want to keep that?  It looks ugly to me, JMO.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 29, 2020)

Eddie_T said:


> Thanks, I am trying to keep the Elkay console while adding a modern faucet. The current one uses the old Delta ball.
> 
> View attachment 24918



Looks like you are ready for takeoff.


----------



## Eddie_T (Dec 30, 2020)

oldognewtrick said:


> What are all those knobs for, never seen anything like it.


Two are soap dispensers and two are drain control. The spray is full flow and force, don't want to lose that because of government meddling.


----------



## Eddie_T (Dec 30, 2020)

mabloodhound said:


> I don't know about that console.  Why would you want to keep that?  It looks ugly to me, JMO.


 I am not in love with the console but it looks better and is more convenient than than a flat six hole arrangement.


----------

